# Did you recruit a lawyer to help with your parental order?



## alwayshope (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

We have been living our of the UK for a year and are moving back to the UK prior too the birth of our babies. We are both British and plan to stay in the UK long-term. I was wondering if I would need a lawyer to help me with the parental order or is it just a straight forward process that can be done by yourself?

I'm not adverse to getting a lawyer but obviously if it's not necessary then I don't want to pay out when that money could go on the babies?

What did everyone else do? Did they recruit a lawyer or carry out the process of obtaining a parental order by themselves? Would love to know your experiences...

BW

AH


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi there

You don't need a lawyer at all for the surrogacy process in the UK but some people do find it helpful.  My IPs used there own lawyer the first time to help them fill out the form (he didn't charge them and was not a specialist surrogacy lawyer - just more familiar with the jargon used in the forms) and that was it.  The second time they didn't use a lawyer at all for the actual application but unfortunately had to get him involved when the court appointment solicitor (acting on behalf of the court and the child) proved to be absolutely useless and they needed someone who could communicate with the courts on their behalf to try and get things sorted.

I know a few IPs who have used a lawyer to help them with the form and been charged around £200, anymore than that isn't really needed unless you have a special situation or run into problems.

Good luck!


----------



## alwayshope (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Bria

Thanks so much for telling me this, it´s really helpful. I think we will try to do it by ourselves and if we get in difficulty recruit a lawyer to help. When your IPs used a lawyer the second time, was this a specialist lawyer?

BW

AHx


----------

